
Vapor from dried toad secretion related to satisfaction with life - shironineja
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00213-019-05236-w
======
gaspoweredcat
by no means does it apply to everyone though, my nature means i tend to form
short obsessions with things, at one point that interest turned to
psychoactive chemicals. i have personally tried 5-MeO-DMT and a staggering
number of other psychedelics, many have been fun and interesting but not once
have i had any sort of meaningful or spiritual experience of any sort, no ego
death or loss of sense of self etc

im unsure if being on the spectrum or my resultant lack of empathy mean im
incapable of such experiences

------
TCR19
Reading this article cover is also a way to increase satisfaction with life.

